# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  وفاة الاسطورة مايكل جاكسون بسكتة قلبية

## الحصن نيوز

<span style="font-size: 14pt; font-family: Arial;">*ذكرت وسائل الاعلام الامريكية ان مغني البوب الامريكي مايكل جاكسون توفي بالسكتة القلبية بعد ان ادخل الى المستشفى في لوس انجليس في ولاية كاليفورنيا.<span style="font-size: 12pt;"><span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">وعلم ان جاكسون ادخل الى المستشفى بعد ان وجده المسعفون في بيته وهو غير قادر على التنفس". وقام المسعفون بعملية تنفس اصطناعي لجاكسون قبل نقله الى مركز UCLA للرعاية الطبية , ولكن مصادر طبية من لوس انجلوس اعلنت هذه الليلة وفاة نجم البوب

أكثر...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2): 
 له له له

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه
مات
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): والله قووووويه

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

واحد من الاساطير
رقص ... ملايين .... عمليات جراحيه ...
تغيير شكل ... امتاع ... فضائح 
يبقى اسطورة الرقص الاولى وواحد من اشهر رجال العالم  



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## Tiem

عرفت الساعة 3.00 الصبح انه مات فعلا اسطورة الغناء الامريكي وبانجازه كان اول شخص في تاريخ المغنيين يدخل البيت الابيض في تتويج جورج بوش الاب لرئاسة ولايات المتحدة ليغني احلى ما عنده
مات ويا خسارة عفنان كان من اقوى المغنيين نفوذا وتغلغلا بين سياسيين العالم
تيم

----------


## شمعة امل

الله يرحمه
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

> الله يرحمه


الله ريرحمو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## شمعة امل

> الله ريرحمو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اكيد اي انسان بموت لازم علينا نطلبلو الرحمه يا انوشه

----------


## anoucha

> اكيد اي انسان بموت لازم علينا نطلبلو الرحمه يا انوشه


بلا شو مين قلك هدي المعلومة

----------


## شمعة امل

> بلا شو مين قلك هدي المعلومة


وقت اللي علموهالي كنت انت ما خلقتي وانا هلا بعلمك  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## anoucha

> وقت اللي علموهالي كنت انت ما خلقتي وانا هلا بعلمك


انا معطلة هلا مو وقت تعليم

----------


## دليلة

عقبال الباقين

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الحمدلله انه مات اسمه كان عاملي تخلف عقلي ....وسيرته بترفعلي ضغطي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الحمدلله انه مات اسمه كان عاملي تخلف عقلي ....وسيرته بترفعلي ضغطي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

